# What are you guys doing about ?



## Big Dawg (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm sure there are other members here who are having the same problem I am having due to where I live which is inside the City Limits of our city. So ! What are you guys doing about the coyotes that reside inside the City Limits of your City ??? There are 2 packs no more than a mile apart with one each being on either side of my home. My home is located on a road frontage lot and is not in a subdivision and most homes along the road are on lots ranging anywhere from 1/2 acres to 5 acres in size. I have been sitting on my front entry deck top step ( It's about 12ft off the ground and had a BIG male yote that walked to within 20ft of where I was setting. He could not see me for the light that was coming from a triple hung window in our dining room. It was apparent from his size and his nice hide that he is being well fed and in good health. I have deer and turky that come into our backyard and eat the apples that fall from 2 apple trees we have and I know he is always checking to see if he might find a meal there. Of course no shooting inside the City Limits and I have tried traps but apparently he has either been trapped before or just to smart to be caught in one. So any ideas ???


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Most cities don't have regs on using air rifles---be sure to check.

I use an air rifle on coyotes, raccoon and fox when I'm doing an ADC job in town. A round between the earhole and eye, pretty much makes them dead.


----------

